# the cab is here the cab is here



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

the cab arrived at my work yesterday and was already mounted in less then an hour now im adding my toys into that i have always wanted to add like the orange light on top an am fm cd player for those long hours in there cutting grass or blowing snow i am also upgrading the manual wiper to a electric wiper. last but not least is the nice warm toasty heater i installed. i cant wait to have it all wired and working seamlessly before the snow starts to fly as once the snow is down i will more then likely be out plowing snow for the town of niskayuna highway department and i wont have the time to work on it just use it.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

jt

What, no pictures???!!!! You can't tease us like this!!


----------



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

im getting them added shortley. befores only the when i complete it ill post afters.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Fair enough! 

What type of heater are you useing? Will it's fan be strong enough to keep the windows clear? On my craftsman with the hardtop/softside cab a few drafts keep the windows clear. You know you can't "wipe" the soft windows without scratching them.


----------



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

thats just one of many pics i have of the cab on the tractor


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Are those round things speakers ?


----------



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

yuppers its got an am fm cd in it


----------

